# Quick plunging in composite decking



## Smokindog (Jan 30, 2012)

Had a problem with the composite pannels on my dock being picked up by waves from power boats and sinking when the water is high. I built this 24 ft. dock out of 1X2 and 1X1 steel with 3/8 round gussets. The sections are made of composite decking spaced tightly. Even though the pannels weigh nearly 100 lbs I had to secure them. Using my Dewalt 611PK I routed slots to enable me to place cable ties around the steel structure. Used a 3/8 in. straight bit and 2 passes on each end of the 8 pannels.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I recently built side fences for a stake body bed on a truck from TREX decking and found that it cuts and machines much like wood. The truck will live outside for much of it's remaining life, so I wanted to use a material that would last in the weather. Being that the truck is very small and the decking boards very heavy, I opted to plane them down from 1 1/4" nominal thickness to 3/4" for the fence boards. I also used the TREX material for the posts, but only planned them down to 1" thick. See the photos attached. This material has worked out very well for this purpose and should last a very long time.

Charley


----------

